# HERF with madurolover!!!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Even if you are not here in person you are all here in spirit! Smokin', drinkin' and listening to some old country.

*Party Short*




























*Of course you need some cold beer to go with it!*










*Drinking some of Kentucky's finest!*




























*Uh Oh, that one is empty!!! That's ok, I have more!*










*Finishing up the smoke!*


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright bro! George Jones is on the stereo, and I'm puffin an JdN Antano! Cheers brother! 

Who else? Smokem if ya gotem!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Your a brave man opening that Shine around a lit Cigar !!! :beerchug:










Just smoked a Coffee Break myself ! :ss


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

La Unica #400 natural and a JD coke. Cant do the county thing LOL How about some metallica


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jeff, while I like rock, when drinking I only listen to country.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Top of the evenin to ya Donnie!

It's sure nice to see you feeling well enough to get back in the saddle:thumb:

"Pacifico" cervesa here.... most refreshing!


Oh, hand me the shine would ya please? 


Fiddy


.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll take a hit o tha lightnin when Fiddy's done!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Mason jars are old school...man that brings back some foggy memories


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Speaking of foggy. I finished off 16 beers and about a half a quart! :new_all_coholic:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Holy Hand Grenades Batman____!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :faint:

.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Didn't know we were all herfin tonight as I was on the back patio enjoying a Taboo Twist that a brother sent me this week and watchin the HBO Series Pacific. Great cigar by the way!



fiddlegrin said:


> Top of the evenin to ya Donnie!
> 
> It's sure nice to see you feeling well enough to get back in the saddle:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hey Fiddlah...that is all we drink in San Diego is Pacifico Beer with our turkey and fish tacos.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Hey Fiddlah...that is all we drink in San Diego is Pacifico Beer with our turkey and fish tacos.


Si Bueno mi Amigo!!!!!!!!! :beerchug:

Cheers!

.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Speaking of foggy. I finished off 16 beers and about a half a quart! :new_all_coholic:


lol....dang man you should be foggy after all that!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Got a little blackberry left and a quart of apple pie!


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

don't hurt yourself Donnie!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

A mod PWI? Love it! Even more reason to realise they are just the same as the rest of us BOTL. Nice work Donnie!:new_all_coholic:hoto::bowdown:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I love the mason jar! But...wow, man, you've lost some weight! Hope that was on purpose. 

Lookin' good, brother! Hope there was some Johnny Cash in there somewhere (or some Hank Sr).


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Plenty of Johnny Cash, Hank Sr., Hank Jr., Vern Gosdin, George Jones, Gene Watson, Bill Monroe, Doc Watson, Hank Snow, Ferlin Husky, well you get the idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Donnie!!!!

You gettin' ready?! Couple more weeks, and we'll be there with ya! You got anymore of that 'shine kickin; around for the Cadillac? :smoke2:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Hey Donnie!!!!
> 
> You gettin' ready?! Couple more weeks, and we'll be there with ya! You got anymore of that 'shine kickin; around for the Cadillac? :smoke2:


Got a jar with your name on it Chris! :al:al:al

Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> lol....dang man you should be foggy after all that!


Foggy is not the word... $h!tty is more like it. :lol:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Got a jar with your name on it Chris! :al:al:al
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


Same here. See ya Soon!


----------

